# Finishing stronglifts 5x5 soon and now wanna gain some mass!



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi there, I'm on week 9 of stronglifts and pressing more weight on my bench, squat and OP, but I don't feel as if I've gotten any size from it on my upper body, so am going back to a 4 days split at the end of week 12-14, what do we think-


*Monday chest & Tris*

Incline DB Bench- 3x8

Flat DB bench- 3x8

Upper Chest Cable Flys 3x15

Dips 3x8

Standing French Press 3x8

Abs

*Tuesday Back & Bis*

Deadlifts- 3x6

Pull ups- 4x8

Seated row- 3x8

Chin ups, Palms facing- 4x8

Shrugs- 3x10

Preacher Curls- 3x6

Dumbbell Curls- 3x10

*Thursday Legs*

Squats (ATG) 3x8

Seated Calf raise 3x8

Leg Extension 3x10

Leg Curls 3x10

Leg Press 3x15

Obliques

Abs

*Friday Shoulders & light arms*

Seated DB press 3x8

Side Laterals 3x10

Front Raises 3x10

Rear Delt Flys 3x10

Dumb Curls 3x10

Tri pushdown 3x10

Hanging leg raises

Plank



All of these are the working sets, will warm up beforehand, diet is good, getting 1-1.5gs protein p/lb and have gained about 3.5kgs in the past 8 weeks, (aim is for 1lb a week)

Should I change anything? Add any dropsets/negatives/sets to failure? Going to do this routine for 6 weeks and change it up again.

Cheers guys.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

The natural progression from starting strength or strong lifts is an upper lower.

I have no clue why people try to jump to once a week frequency and experience slower gains


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> The natural progression from starting strength or strong lifts is an upper lower.
> 
> I have no clue why people try to jump to once a week frequency and experience slower gains


So you're saying I should stick with stronglifts?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I didn't say that at all. What are your lifts at the moment?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tonight is -

Squat 112.5

OP 52.5 (one deload)

Dead 130

-

Bench 70

Row 60

So what are you saying?


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

i dont know what it is with all these types of training methods i train heavy all year round with a odd light week here and there ill train heavy then add a drop set in to flush more blood in.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

sniper83 said:


> i dont know what it is with all these types of training methods i train heavy all year round with a odd light week here and there ill train heavy then add a drop set in to flush more blood in.


cool


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

As long as you include heavy bench/deadlift/squat/pull ups/dips/ohp/heavy rows you should be gaining mass whether you do 5x5 or 4x8

imo

Try gear or eating more


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Tonight is -
> 
> Squat 112.5
> 
> ...


Not great mate, keep at it i say.

If it aint broke dont fix it.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> As long as you include heavy bench/deadlift/squat/pull ups/dips/ohp/heavy rows you should be gaining mass whether you do 5x5 or 4x8
> 
> imo
> 
> Try gear or eating more


Alrighty!

Only been training 10 months, so I think I'll hold off on the gear for another year  lol

And I only sorted out my diet 8 weeks ago after a week into starting stronglifts, that's why I've gained some decent weight finally :bounce:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

TommyFire said:


> Not great mate, keep at it i say.
> 
> If it aint broke dont fix it.


Those are all for 5x5 I'm doing stronglifts and have 3 weeks left, at the end I should be at-

Squat 137.5

Bench 82.5

OP 70

Row 72.5

Dead 150

For 5x5, but I'd be happy with

S - 120

B - 80

OP - 60

R - 65

D - 140


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

If I was you. Stick to strong lifts for a bit longer. Throw in some extra iso volume on a Friday.

The temptation is too switch. But the more strength you gain now, the more you will gain the long run


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Hi there, I'm on week 9 of stronglifts and pressing more weight on my bench, squat and OP, but I don't feel as if I've gotten any size from it on my upper body, *so am going back to a 4 days split at the end of week 12-14*, what do we think


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

If your gaining mate, why change ? Keep at it and Make some bigger goals. Wen you can dead 4 plates a side and bench 3 then maybe switch it around. There you go there's your new targets. Lol


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> So you're saying I should stick with stronglifts?


Yeah stick with it for sure.

Mehdi is the boss!

I'm similar to you been training seriously for only this year, although by time I stumbled across strong lifts my ego stopped me from doing it.

From what I understand after 3 reloads you then switch to 3x5 on that given exercise, then down to 1x5.

If I was you stick to it until at least 3x5.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

stoatman said:


> If your gaining mate, why change ? Keep at it and Make some bigger goals. Wen you can dead 4 plates a side and bench 3 then maybe switch it around. There you go there's your new targets. Lol


I'm not a fan of squatting 3 times a week, plus my arms, lats, traps, calves, forearms haven't seen any growth at all, and there's only been a very slight increase chest/shoulders


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

A 4day upper lower would be better that a body part split.

What is also proving effective at the moment for me is

Monday.

Squats-6x2 -lower weight than Friday. Focus on speed

Bench n x5

Push accessory. Higher rep stuff

Dips or decline

DB incline or DB shoulder press

Weds

Deadlift - heavy N x5

Pull accessory - higher rep

Chins

Hammies

BB Row

FRIDAY

Squat 3-5x5 heavy

Higher rep accessory

OHP

Alternate chins or row to weds.

Then do your arms how you like

Works a treat and is flexible. Focus on the mail lifts going up and don train to failure on the compounds.

I actually do extra chins on a Monday too, but most aren't that brave


----------

